# Beginner



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

My son wants to get into this and I don't know that much about it. He will fish local ponds and eventually we'll get in the bays. I have been looking at Orvis Clearwater rigs. Seem like a good buy but I don't know what size to get. Also I assume Orvis will have someone who can teach? I'll most likely follow him and get my own stuff too. Been meaning to for years.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

If you're just starting out fishing local ponds for bream and bass that Clearwater rig will be great. A 5wt combo would probably be the most versatile but once you start getting into the bay you'll want something a little beefier like a 7 or 8wt.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with Finn, the Clearwater combo is an excellent choice. With care it should last a lifetime and meet most of his fly fishing needs. If you can only afford one rod and you want to go to the salt then get an 8wt. You can always down size the leader for smaller flies.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Finn and Popper are both spot on with their advice.

I actually bought my wife that Clearwater rig when she was getting started. She still uses it and is happy with it.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

In Texas generally the you only need two rods to fish the whole state, that being a 5 wt (bass, perch, other pond fish), and an 7 or 8 wt (redfish, specks etc). Orvis makes some good gear, but when it comes to saltwater the reels need to have a solid drag system such as a stacked washer system, or cork system. A lot of the guys in Texas that I have taught to fish have opted for the TFO series of rods, specifically the "Pro Series" and "BVK". The BVK throws like a dream and sometimes I will throw one instead of my Sages, on top of all of that the rods have a great warranty if you snap it just send it in with a check and they send you a new rod in a week. The reels I usually suggest are any reels from the Lamson Guru line of reels, or Some of the Nautilus's.

Hope this helps,
-Moondog


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fly fishing is a journey, on gear that you end up liking and don't and how you like to fish. If you think your son will be using the rod and reel he gets in the salt even on a limited basis, whatever y'all end up buying , make sure the components, rod guides and other hardware are saltwater rated. The Orvis Encounter will literally rust to pieces in a few trips to the saltwater. It happened to my neighbor and he typically takes pretty good care of his gear. I don't know anything about the Clearwater rod, but its worth it to check on this if you believe this rod will be ever used on the bay. 

My various TFO rods have held up well with many, many trips to the salt. So has Cabela's CGR series. Lamson reels have been good to me too. There are a lot of good equipment makers out there. It can come down to rod actions and personal preferences and casting styles. And budget.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Seems like everyone is of the same consensus. We all agree with the Orvis rods, a lifetime purchase.....You will get the same with TFO... they are great too..

For the reel, yes you can spend a lot of money. For me, personally, the reel is just a carrier of the fly line but should have a decent drag. If your undecided on spending more on the reel or the rod, you really need to put the money into the rod. I have $300 Orvis Reels and $100 Bass Pro Reels... they function the same carrying the line and have decent drags. I was actually fishing with a guide for redfish a few years ago with my helios 2 rod. I had a big girl on and she took off into the backing. The guide made a comment to me, "I really like the drag on the reel, Looks and sounds smooth...." His jaw dropped when I told him it was a $100.00 bass pro reel.... It got the job done with that big girl no problem....

I think the biggest thing to remember with the reels is to loosen the drag when you bring them home... and rinse them well. I think most readers on the this thread will agree.

As for Orvis Lessons, yes they do offer it. I know in the past they have done some in the ponds up in Spring and Woodlands...Just ask them when you buy the combo. They actually let me test my rod on the side of the store next to Westheimer. Got some interesting looks from the passers by. The manager even helped me tweak my back cast to tighten my loops. For me, I have also used Dave Hayward In Rockport. Top shelf guy and a very good flycaster.

Good Luck and tight lines!!! Im glad to hear more youth getting involved with the outdoors...


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

karstopo said:


> Fly fishing is a journey.....


...mostly to the ATM to get more money to buy more stuff!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Karstopo got it right; it's a journey. Go with inexpensive to start and see if he really wants to do it. Then just let it rot or fall apart....go to the next step, heck you got have reason to get a new one anyway. Look at the Redington also. They have everything in one box and their not bad either. You can spend a lot of money before you figure out you don't like it so you may want to test the water (pun intended) first. I like 7 or 8 wt for lakes with bass or bays with reds and a 5 wt for rivers with perch or pretty rivers with brown trout.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I was talking about this at lunch the other day and a new guy so happened to be fairly well along the path and is helping me out. We're probably going to cruise by FTU and Orvis this weekend and compare some of the Temple Fork Outfitters gear to the Clearwater package. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't forget to stop by Bayou City Angler and talk to Stacy Lynn. She is exceptionally knowledgeable and friendly. Her store also is very supportive of local fly fishers.

https://www.facebook.com/BayouCityAngler/


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Worm Drowner said:


> Don't forget to stop by Bayou City Angler and talk to Stacy Lynn. She is exceptionally knowledgeable and friendly. Her store also is very supportive of local fly fishers.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BayouCityAngler/


Thanks I will.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Go see Andy Packmore at FTU on the Katy freeway.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Worm Drowner said:


> Don't forget to stop by Bayou City Angler and talk to Stacy Lynn. She is exceptionally knowledgeable and friendly. Her store also is very supportive of local fly fishers.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BayouCityAngler/


 x 2 Ive heard a lot of good things, going by there tonight. Met her at the Fishing show, nice lady.


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

RUFcaptain said:


> Go see Andy Packmore at FTU on the Katy freeway.


X2

Also sign him up for Orvis fly fishing 101 class, free on Saturday mornings in the parking lot. Have to pre-register though, but VERY basic stuff and casting stroke covered.

And have fun!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Worm Drowner said:


> Don't forget to stop by Bayou City Angler and talk to Stacy Lynn. She is exceptionally knowledgeable and friendly. Her store also is very supportive of local fly fishers.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BayouCityAngler/


X2. Stacy is also an EXCLELLENT casting instructor and the most accomplished fly fisher I know.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Texas Fly Fishers of Houston meets once a month and has many members that have years of experience and are willing to help anyone who needs it. They have regular outings both freshwater and saltwater and also hold a "Fly fishing academy" I believe once a year. https://texasflyfishers.org/


----------

